# Is it more polite to gift art after asking for permission to gift them, or as a surprise?



## mischamisch (Feb 23, 2022)

Context: 
-These would be gifts to strangers rather than to friends whose feelings I already know. 
-Assume for the purposes of the question they don't have their preference clearly listed. 
-The gifts would be SFW.

I want to give someone the best feeling possible about the whole interaction - is it better to ask first? Or to let it be a surprise ( e.g. if they already follow you )?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2022)

Hmm. I would personally say you can do both. Most people would appreciate gift art.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2022)

Surprise uber alles


----------



## ZaqonDauna (Oct 24, 2022)

I think it all depends on the type of gift. If this is a very expensive gift, then of course it is better to ask in advance whether this gift is needed for another person. Because you can waste a lot of money and no one will be pleased. If this is a small gift, such as gift baskets, then you can give them as a surprise. Firstly, almost every person loves such gifts, because everyone loves sweets and champagne. And if they don’t even need such a gift, they can always give it to other people, and you won’t spend a lot of money on it either.


----------

